# Help with my first briar pipe



## s1mp13m4n (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am in the market for my first quality briar pipe. I have a MM corn cob pipe right now and that is all I have smoked in a pipe. I understand that a pipe is a personal choice and that you should buy the best you can afford and also that everyone may have different likes and dislikes about a pipe. 
Now I am visually impaired, and I failed to mention this before in any post because I have found that it turns people off in other forums. I think it should be mentioned here because it may change how I shop for a pipe. I was born legally blind, so the looks or details of a pipe do not matter much to me. I am more concerned with the quality of the smoke. 
I am looking for value for the money, best bang for the buck. I would like to stay under $50 if I can. Should I buy new or esate? What are some quality brnds to look at for the $50 or under price point? What is the difference between a filtered and non filter pipe, and why would I want one over the other? 
I simply can not see fine detail working in the finish of the pipe or tell if the sanding work is top notch, etc. I want function over form. Do any of your out there have a pipe you may want to sell to get me started? Thanks for the help.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sounds to me like the Savinelli naturals are right up your alley. From what I understand, they start out as higher priced Savinellis until they are carved and too many pits or required fills reduce their appearance value, but as smoking pipes, everyone I've heard comment on them says they are quality smokers. Here's a link to pipesandcigars.com's selection, but I'm sure other retailers have them as well.

Savinelli Natural Pipes with Lucite

Savinelli Naturals Pipe with Vulcanite


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 on the Savinelli, they make nice pipes. I personally prefer the filtered pipes, and if you don't like the filter you can remove it and smoke it without it.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd go with Petersons. They are excelent value for money. They were my first "new" pipes and they are excelent smokers.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Smokingpipes.com has some Savinelli specials from $49.50 to $54. These are their completely finished versions, which probably don't matter at all to you, but you might find more variety.

https://secure.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/savinelli/index.cfm


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

...and here's another Savinelli recommendation. Their "Standing" series is usually priced at at under $50, as are their "Venezia" series.


Savinelli Standing 111 King-Size

Savinelli Standing 207 (I really like this one)

Savinelli Standing 626

Savinelli Venezia 101

Savinelli Venezia 413 King-Size


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

s1mp13m4n said:


> Hello everyone. I am in the market for my first quality briar pipe. I have a MM corn cob pipe right now and that is all I have smoked in a pipe. I understand that a pipe is a personal choice and that you should buy the best you can afford and also that everyone may have different likes and dislikes about a pipe.
> Now I am visually impaired, and I failed to mention this before in any post because I have found that it turns people off in other forums. I think it should be mentioned here because it may change how I shop for a pipe. I was born legally blind, so the looks or details of a pipe do not matter much to me. I am more concerned with the quality of the smoke.
> I am looking for value for the money, best bang for the buck. I would like to stay under $50 if I can. Should I buy new or esate? What are some quality brnds to look at for the $50 or under price point? What is the difference between a filtered and non filter pipe, and why would I want one over the other?
> I simply can not see fine detail working in the finish of the pipe or tell if the sanding work is top notch, etc. I want function over form. Do any of your out there have a pipe you may want to sell to get me started? Thanks for the help.


If you're interested in a new pipe in the $50 range Savinelli is your best bet, and you really don't want to go below $50 for a new pipe. there will be a big drop off going lower than that in the quality of the briar and the engineering. Speaking of engineering, you might want to stick with a straight pipe so there is less of a chance the drilling is off.

An estate pipe may give you the most bang for your buck in the $50 area. Smokingpipes.com has an extensive range of estate pipes, and I recommend pulversbriar.com, too. Marty Pulvers usually has several quality estate pipes under $50 on his Specials page, as well as 3 or 4 packs for that price.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

yep best value for your money go with a Peterson's or a Savinelli. see if you can found the universal starter pipe by Savinelli, for $40 you get a great brier pipe, a tamp tool, and some pipe cleaners.
see if your local B&M can get you the starter pipe, or check online 
troy


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

+1 on Peterson, great quality, lots of different types and almost no tounge bite


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

You may want to find out if your B&M has their house pipes made by Savinelli or another maker. The shape is sometimes a telling key.

hp
les


----------

